# 100% polyester printing with the Brother



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Has anyone printed with the Brother, on 100% polyester.

I did up a sample for the customer, and they think it is fine. 

But my concern is the washablitily........any thoughts on this? Or specific directions?


----------



## AddVenture (Jul 12, 2006)

hi robin,

i tested a polyester t-shirt on our brother. it printed and cured just fine. although, now that you mention it, i never bothered to wash it, so i don't know how it would hold up. i'll see about running it through the wash and report back to you as soon as i know.

i don't think we really have any intension of offering polyester apparel. i was just curious if it would work, so i tested one.

i'll try to get back to you in a few days unless someone else has comes up with an answer for you.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks Kenn. 

We had a customer come in with 17 100% polyester skirts, I did a test on them, and they looked ok. But after they left I got to thinking....and tested it with a bit of water. I didnt like what I seen. Im going to leave it till Monday, then give it a wash with soap and water and see what happens.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Update: I printed the skirts, and they turned out alright. When you are used to printing on cotton, it just doesnt look as nice. However the customer was very happy with it.

I printed 2 locations, in moss green, but lowered the ink level down to 4. Pressed each location 2x just to make sure the ink was set.


----------



## doink (Nov 21, 2007)

I printed on 100% Poly using a setting of 3, and I turned up the heat press to 395°. I washed it 3 times and it was Perfect! Black on Red.


----------



## EpicGraphics (Dec 25, 2007)

the problem with polyester, i think is color bleed, so a black on red test may not be sufficent. I would get some gradients possibly a photo and test that out.

We have a brother as well and have printed onto straigh polyester but never did a wash test - we stay away from the polyester like the plague.


----------

